# Sex And The City 2



## irishbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sex and the city 2 is coming to cinemas next weekend in Ireland, but I think it is out on Wednesday in the US. Any SATC fans on here? I plan to get really dressed and have cosmos before the film (first showing), I think they are doing the whole red carpet thing at the premier in my cinema so I'm probably going to try and go to that

Anyone as excited as me? Probably not 













Aidan is back!!






The fashion in this film is going to be amazing! A few photos that barely shows how great the fashion is going to be





















80s flashback in the film


----------



## BethM (May 23, 2010)

I suspect the movie isn't going to be very good. (I thought the first one was AWFUL.) (I love the tv show, the movies not so much.) That does not mean I won't rent it when it comes out on dvd, though.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2010)

I thought the first one was just ok. I did like the show on HBO. The trailers for the 2nd movie look pretty cheesy. Egads. I'll probably watch it anyway if I have time.


----------



## hartleybun (May 23, 2010)

:devil somebun should tell them that they cant do bare legs anymore.......

and im blaming my hayfever-induced headache for that rare bitchy comment

i used to watch the series but havent seen the big screen version - unlike my daughter who will remind me that it's just because i cant wear heels anymore:X


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

I actually quite liked the first film, although the series is way better


----------



## EileenH (May 23, 2010)

I liked the TV series, and I thought the first movie was ok. I don't expect this one to be the greatest movie but it'll be fun to see the girls some more! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

EileenH wrote:


> I liked the TV series, and I thought the first movie was ok. I don't expect this one to be the greatest movie but it'll be fun to see the girls some more! I'm looking forward to it.



Ya the main reason I want to see it is to see them all again! Plus I can't wait to see what happens


----------



## irishbunny (May 23, 2010)

hartleybun wrote:


> :devilÂ  somebun should tell them that they cant do bare legs anymore.......
> 
> and im blaming my hayfever-induced headache for that rare badwordy comment
> 
> i used to watch the series but havent seen the big screen version - unlike my daughter who will remind me that it's just because i cant wear heels anymore:X



Lol! I can't imagine them with long dresses or pants all the time, wouldn't suit them


----------



## hartleybun (May 23, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol! I can't imagine them with long dresses or pants all the time, wouldn't suit them


:big wink:i know! im in their age range too so i suppose i should be pleased that women of my years are still allowed on the screen! lol


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 24, 2010)

OMG I cannot wait to see what happens EITHER!! I can't wait. I have to make a movie date with my sister, she's the one who got me into Sex in the City 
Wonder when it's here in Canada?? I think next Friday


----------



## irishbunny (May 24, 2010)

lionheadbunny21 wrote:


> OMG I cannot wait to see what happens EITHER!! I can't wait. I have to make a movie date with my sister, she's the one who got me into Sex in the City
> Wonder when it's here in Canada?? I think next Friday



Friday for me! I actually cannot wait! Woo!


----------



## PepnFluff (May 25, 2010)

I'm excited!!!! So excited haha, more for the fact that its just me and my friend Christie and our lovely jovely gay friend Jontee going so the night will be pure hilarity anyway haha. But were going to the midnight preview, followed by cosmopolitans and a night on the town :biggrin:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 25, 2010)

YYYESSS!!! I have the ENTIRE series on box set and the movie dvd too, and I cannot WAIT for the second movie lol!

It is so fantastic. Has to be the best series there was.

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (May 25, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> YYYESSS!!! I have the ENTIRE series on box set and the movie dvd too, and I cannot WAIT for the second movie lol!
> 
> It is so fantastic. Has to be the best series there was.
> 
> Jen



Lol! I am the EXACT same!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 25, 2010)

I loved friends, I loved desperate housewives, but then Sex and the City beats them all. I wasn't particularly impressed with the ending of the series....seemed so rushed and I didn't buy the whole Aleksander storyline that much. But it was still fabulous!

Can't wait for the next movie!

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (May 25, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> I loved friends, I loved desperate housewives, but then Sex and the City beats them all. I wasn't particularly impressed with the ending of the series....seemed so rushed and I didn't buy the whole Aleksander storyline that much. But it was still fabulous!
> 
> Can't wait for the next movie!
> 
> Jen



Wow, ok I also love Friends and Desperate Housewives 
I'm always watching over old episodes of those three  
Omg I hated Aleksander, creepy, old guy  It was so cute when Big found her in the hotel she was so relieved and then when he went running upstairs to beat Aleksander up


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 25, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> jcottonl02 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I loved friends, I loved desperate housewives, but then Sex and the City beats them all. I wasn't particularly impressed with the ending of the series....seemed so rushed and I didn't buy the whole Aleksander storyline that much. But it was still fabulous!
> ...



LOL i found that SO hilarious. I had to watch it again. Bless him wanting to be her knight in shining armour but that was utterly hilarious.
You went to Paris and got slapped! Hahahaha lmao

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (May 25, 2010)

And Carrie running after him ''You'll give yourself a heart attack!''


----------



## BethM (May 25, 2010)

I think the reason I didn't care for the first movie is because I can't stand Big. I think he's a self-centered jerk. I wanted Carrie to end up with Aiden, but then again I kinda think Aiden is way too good for her. 
If the second movie has less Big, I will like it more.

Then again, I have adored John Corbett since Northern Exposure, so I admit to being biased.


----------



## hartleybun (May 25, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Then again, I have adored John Corbett since Northern Exposure, so I admit to being biased.


i loved that show....and him:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (May 25, 2010)

Ya I really don't like Big either! I hate it in the series when they get back, break up, get back, break up and the one part I hate about the film is that she actually takes him back after he basically leaves her at the alter


----------



## irishbunny (May 25, 2010)

I'm watching the first film again, just on the part where Big drives out, she is about to call him


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 26, 2010)

I watched it yesterday with my sister hahaha. I can't watch it too many times.

Both Big and Carrie drive me nuts sometimes. I loved Aiden. Big seems to change to me. From a player, to a guy who doesn't care, to a guy that loves her, to a distant player again. It's really odd. It's like he's not the same character. Also, in the film, he seems to much more centered and like...well...a decent guy. Even though he leaves her at the altar. 

I can't help loving every bit though lol

Jen


----------



## Luluznewz (May 27, 2010)

I saw it at midnight with my friends!

I love the show and the last movie. I think the women are beautiful. It annoys me when people make comments about they being older...they are older, that doesnt mean they dont look fabulous (for the record i'm not saying that because im middle aged, im 20). 

I really enjoyed the movie. The cloths were incredible and it was fun.


----------



## irishbunny (May 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd add absolutely NO SPOILERS till I see it  and I might not get to see it this weekend!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 27, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> I saw it at midnight with my friends!
> 
> I love the show and the last movie. I think the women are beautiful. It annoys me when people make comments about they being older...they are older, that doesnt mean they dont look fabulous (for the record i'm not saying that because im middle aged, im 20).
> 
> I really enjoyed the movie. The cloths were incredible and it was fun.



I completely agree with that. Kim Cattrall is 57 this year, and she looks absolutely stunning. Sometimes you don't want to see an older woman in revealing clothes, looking like mutton (thinks briefly of Liz and Deidre off corrie :shock, but none of these women do. They look stunning and gorgeous, and are far from an eyesore lol. So if you've got it- flaunt it!!!

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (May 29, 2010)

Just back from seeing it! Loved it! It was a really nice, fun film. Although Carrie annoyed me a little in this one, she spent most of her time unhappy and depressed kind of lol! I loved Samantha in it though! She made me laugh so much.


----------



## BethM (May 30, 2010)

Sarah Jessica Parker fans, she was on Studio 360 this week.
http://studio360.org/episodes/2010/05/28

Cute interview!


----------



## irishbunny (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to watch that now 

Did anyone see her on Who Do You Think You Are? I loved it


----------



## butsy (May 30, 2010)

BEST MOVIE EVER. the first one sucks compared to this one !!!!!!


----------



## irishbunny (May 30, 2010)

butsy wrote:


> BEST MOVIE EVER. the first one sucks compared to this one !!!!!!



I liked them both the same. My sister thinks this one was too silly and nothing really happened, she much prefers the first 

It seems like most of us have seen it at this stage so talk about it if you want to just put SPOILERS! before you say anything big :biggrin:

Possible SPOILERS!

Carrie: Ok, Carrie kind of annoyed me in this one. Most of her time was spent nagging Big and in Abu Dhabi for quite a bit of it she was ratty to her friends and then kissed Aidan and so the rest of the time she was spent worrying about that. She wasn't all that fun in this one.

Sarah Jessica Parker is still my all time favourite celebrity though

Samantha: Oh my, Samantha  Love her! Hilarious as usual. One of my favourite parts of the film was when she got arrested for ''going at it'' on the beach and tried to deny it, then they took her passport off her and a condom fell out lol! Then when she was told she would have to start paying 22,000 or something like that per night for their hotel room she ran around packing like crazy, it was just so funny she looked so messed up 

Then the mob chasing her when all the condoms were all over the street  She never fails to make me laugh.

Charlotte & Miranda were both funny too, though I haven't got much to say about them, my favourites have always been Samantha & Carrie


----------



## EileenH (May 31, 2010)

Just got back!

I agree, I didn't much like Carrie in this one.
I did, on the other hand, love Miranda in this one!

I felt really bad for Big; Carrie has everything she wants, and she still isn't happy? I loved when (SPOILER!!) he said "I'm a grown up, and I made vows".:hearts


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 2, 2010)

EileenH wrote:


> Just got back!
> 
> I agree, I didn't much like Carrie in this one.
> I did, on the other hand, love Miranda in this one!
> ...



I actually liked Big in this one, after Carrie kissed Aidan I was like, yup, Big is going to run off and be the idiot as usual but he didn't! I was like Wow, Big grew up  Carrie was the meany in the relationship this time.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 6, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CUmxwOPyB1o&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 6, 2010)

Kim Cattrall is going to be in Ireland sometime around the end of July and August filming a new film. They will be picking different locations around Ireland, Ireland is so teeny, it would be so cool to get a glimpse of her somewhere :wink


----------



## thoams121 (Feb 14, 2011)

well i watched this tv series. It's rally an awesome.


----------

